# Wo gebrauchte 18er-Titel (UK und US-Importe) verkaufen?



## boxleitnerb (8. Dezember 2013)

Tach,

bei Rote Erdbeere läuft die Auktion, aber ich find da ist so wenig los, deshalb möchte ich rechtzeitig nach Alternativen suchen. Am liebsten würde ich alle Spiele (15) auf einen Rutsch verkaufen, ich hab keine Lust wegen jedem Titel da ein Fass aufzumachen. Sind ausnahmslos ältere Spiele (so 5-10 Jahre alt), manche PEGI 15, 16, 18...bunte Mischung halt. Es sind bis auf ein Spiel alles UK/US-Importe ohne USK/FSK-Siegel.

Tips? Danke


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Dezember 2013)

Auktionshaus RoteErdbeere - Blu-Ray, DVD, Spiele (auch ab 18) kaufen und verkaufen. FSK18 / USK18 - Die Alternative Kaufen! -

Hier wirst du alles los


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre es mal mit lesen.


> bei Rote Erdbeere läuft die Auktion, aber ich find da ist so wenig los



Ich weiß leider auch keine Lösung wie du die loswerden kannst.


----------



## boxleitnerb (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei Konsolenspielen scheint da aber viel mehr los zu sein als bei PC-Titeln, vor allem wenn es nur ältere sind. Ich finde da viele entsprechenden Auktionen bzw. Angebote, die keine Gebote haben


----------

